# What U Guys Think



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a bad ass 5" or so sanchezi in a 65 gallon. 3' long 18" deep (25 or 27" tall I forgot)....my question is, a buddy of mine is givin away 3 reds appro. 3-4"....I thought maybe ill throw them in there...or maybe one in case the ganged up on my sanchezi..wut u guys think


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

I think that more than likely you will end up with casualties.


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Ya I figure so. Just don't want my sanchezi to be harmed. He's bad ass...but I figure if nething, he will do the damaging. Eh, I'm prolly not doin it. Just wondered. I read sanchezis can shoal with reds.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Your sanchezi will terrorize the reds forsure.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Being your sanchezi is 5" & the reds being 3-4" & 3 of them, it might work. Sanchezi less likely to pic on reds if they stay together & sanchezi big enough to keep rbp of him. It might be a perfect ratio. Could end tragic but definitely could work also. I'd definitely keep a CLOSE eye on em.


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for ur thoughts


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

IMHO not a good idea... you should get a divider and keep them separated till you get a new tank for the RB shoal...


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Seen it done in Vegas.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Considering its a small tank, the sanchezi already owns it and the rbp's you are dumping in there are smaller and very immature I dont see how it could possibly work. Im all for pushing the limits and going against the grain to see what would work. Ive tried so many dif cohabs and have failed almost every time over the years that I would get booted from thbis site if I listed what Ive tried. I figure someone has to so I did. Its just the odds of this working out are so slim like everyone has mentioned and the reasons I mentioned in the first sentence. I wont say it cant happen but playing the odds, imo...


----------

